# Broadstone GC scratch open - 3rd June



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 21, 2012)

Guys

A blatant plug for my home club's 36 hole scratch open. It's on Sunday 3rd June, I've posted a link to the club website and entry form below. The club is ranked in the top 100 in the UK, a classic heathland track to rival anything that Surrey has to offer. It is on the outskirts of Poole/Bournemouth so loads of cheap accommodation if anyone needs to stay overnight (not to mention great nightlife too!). Have a look at the pictures of the course and see what you think, it really is an excellent test of golf. 

I'll be playing in it, hope to see a few of you there too  :thup:

www.broadstonegolfclub.com

http://broadstonegolfclub.com/fixtures/open_competitions/


----------



## fundy (Apr 21, 2012)

Not one ive heard of before but just looked through the holes on the website, looks a lovely course and a pretty severe test in places.

Wouldn't be able to do that date even if my golf was good enough but have added it to my "golf courses to play" list


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 21, 2012)

fundy, it really is a top quality track. No two holes are the same, every one is completely different.

Forgot to mention, I spoke to the general manager this morning, he said that if the event doesn't fill up for some reason, he will extend the handicap limit upwards so it's worth anyone off 6 or 7 putting in an entry if they want to play.


----------



## fundy (Apr 21, 2012)

Wow, just looked at membership cost, if that was within half hr of me Id be joining like a rat up the proverbial drainpipe lol. Not a part of the country I get to very often but will try and get there at some point when Im back in one piece and playing again


----------



## User20205 (Apr 21, 2012)

it's a top course, I can't remember which, 6 or 7th is the hardest par 4 I've played. 

I don't qualify by a couple of shots unfortunately. 

If anyone comes down for the weekend. you are more than welcome to have a round my place on the Sat or the Mon (bank holiday)


----------



## PNWokingham (Apr 22, 2012)

drive4show said:



			fundy, it really is a top quality track. No two holes are the same, every one is completely different.

Forgot to mention, I spoke to the general manager this morning, he said that if the event doesn't fill up for some reason, he will extend the handicap limit upwards so it's worth anyone off 6 or 7 putting in an entry if they want to play.
		
Click to expand...

Been on my hit list to play for ages. I don't think anyone should enter - just long enough to push the limit out to 14!!!!


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 22, 2012)

What a lovely looking course.


----------



## Swinger (Apr 22, 2012)

therod said:



			it's a top course, I can't remember which, 6 or 7th is the hardest par 4 I've played. 

I don't qualify by a couple of shots unfortunately. 

If anyone comes down for the weekend. you are more than welcome to have a round my place on the Sat or the Mon (bank holiday)
		
Click to expand...

That'll be the 7th!! 

I'll check the date out as I wouldn't mind playing. I really do enjoy the course but the 7th ruins the course a bit for me tbh, really don't rate the hole.


----------



## User20205 (Apr 22, 2012)

I stuck my approach in the bunker the one time i played there. 

It seemed a bit all or nothing to me with no chance of a bail out


----------



## Swinger (Apr 23, 2012)

therod said:



			I stuck my approach in the bunker the one time i played there. 

It seemed a bit all or nothing to me with no chance of a bail out
		
Click to expand...

I've hit the green a couple of times and even made a Birdie there! But I have also failed to finish the hole several times, hard as that maybe to believe!! 
It's the blind 2nd shot that gets me most of the time and I'll also probably never work out what to hit and where off the tee.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 23, 2012)

Swinger said:



			That'll be the 7th!! 

I'll check the date out as I wouldn't mind playing. I really do enjoy the course but the 7th ruins the course a bit for me tbh, really don't rate the hole.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, a real marmite hole!  Play it well and it's a great hole but get it wrong and it can be a real card wrecker. I played East Devon at the weekend and the 17th there is 10 times worse


----------



## Swinger (Apr 23, 2012)

drive4show said:



			Yep, a real marmite hole! Play it well and it's a great hole but get it wrong and it can be a real card wrecker. I played East Devon at the weekend and the 17th there is 10 times worse 

Click to expand...

I can imagine it is a hole that most people must dread in a medal round especially if things are going 'too well'!!

I do hope to make it down for this. I'm off 3.5 at present so not sure where the ballot is usually at but hopefully will be a good bit lower in a month or two!! Lol


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 23, 2012)

swinger, you'll def get in off 3.5, I got in off 5 last year. Hope you make it down, it really is a stunning course and the greens will be really quick, we have bought an iron to get them rolling really well.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 28, 2012)

If anyone else is thinking of entering this event, the closing date is this coming Friday 4th June.


----------



## srixon 1 (May 8, 2012)

This has to be one of the best courses I have played anywhere. I always enjoy playing there, especially for free in league matches. Will be playing in the 4BBB open later this year but unfortunately the date for the scratch open clashes with another golf event. If you have never played there you must add it to your play list, you will not be disapointed. Take your best iron game for the par 3's, they can be tough when the wind blows.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 8, 2012)

srixon, I take it you are fairly local then?


----------



## Paperboy (May 9, 2012)

So it's worth using the reciprical from my club to play the course for free then Drive?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 9, 2012)

Paperboy said:



			So it's worth using the reciprical from my club to play the course for free then Drive?
		
Click to expand...

Yep :thup:


----------



## srixon 1 (May 9, 2012)

drive4show said:



			srixon, I take it you are fairly local then?
		
Click to expand...

Weymouth.
I live and work 1 mile from the course, and with only one other course nearby it is a no brainer to be a member at Weymouth. Drive4show, you are spoiled for choice up your way, but if I could get to Broadstone in 20 mins I would definately join there.


----------



## srixon 1 (May 9, 2012)

Paperboy said:



			So it's worth using the reciprical from my club to play the course for free then Drive?
		
Click to expand...

Si, if you can get on Broadstone for free then you would be daft not to. Be warned though, after a gentle start it gets tough. Like the other posters on here I still have not worked out how to play the 7th. Once heard Peter Alliss say on TV that it was probably one of the hardest stroke one holes he had ever played. Even stroke index 18 is hard from the back tees. Well worth a visit though.


----------



## Paperboy (May 9, 2012)

Cheers Steve, hoping to get up there in the summer at some point


----------

